# Three Aspects of the Covenant of Grace?



## sevenzedek (Dec 12, 2012)

Greetings fellow soldiers,

Answer 166 of the Westminster Larger Catechism says,

Baptism is not to be administered to any that are out of the visible church, and so strangers from the covenant of promise, till they profess their faith in Christ, and obedience to him,z but infants descending from parents, either both, or but one of them, professing faith in Christ, and obedience to him, are in that respect within the covenant, and to be baptized.a

I appreciate the precise language of the answer where it says that infants "are in that respect within the covenant." I agree with this. However, this raises an important question. If the children of parents who profess the true religion are members of the Covenant of Grace (CoG), what about the children of those who have a feigned profession? These parents and their children would appear to be members of the visible church, but would not seem to be members of the CoG because of their false profession. I am sure that someone has biblically determined these distinctions. I am just hard pressed to find them right off. I don't even know what we would "commonly" call these distinctions.

If we add to this question that of the CoG made with Adam, who is the head of every person living, the necessity for these distinctions would seem even more necessary. Are there three distinct members of the visible church and two of the CoG? Are there three three distinct members of the CoG? Is it even right to say that those with a feigned profession are members of the CoG?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 12, 2012)

I think you need to incorporate the distinctions between internal (Spiritual) and external (church) administration.

The external administration is concerned with things visible. We don't presume to be able to make heart-searching determinations concerning someone's union with Christ, and on that basis admit members of the church-visible.

In Reformed and Presbyterian practice, continuous membership in the visible church is contingent on:1) A credible profession of faith. What makes such profession believable? In the beginning, it isn't much more than his own bare testimony. But we aren't done.
2) Being a dependent (akin to being "owned") by one making such profession. This relation is quite analogous to minor citizenry in a secular country.
3) The regular, continual submission to the discipline of the church. This is not restricted to church censures, informal and formal. It includes Word and Sacrament administration, and oversight; in short, 24/7 shepherding. Nor do I mean that the church runs our lives; but that church discipline is LIVING under a government.​
I interpret your questions about the minor children of false-professors rising from an incongruous comparison: thinking the propriety of minor church-membership is grounded in the secret administration of the Spirit; and thinking the propriety of adult church-membership is grounded in the visible administration, complicated in the example by "feigned" allegiance.


As you consider the whole question, perhaps an illustration might help. Think of a couple citizens in a secular country. They have several children, who duly receive birth-certificates and "conferred" citizenship. At some point, the parents become traitors to their country. Their minor children are between the ages of 1 and 14. The state decides not to jail or execute the parents, but deport them.

What is the status of the children? We know nothing about their hearts, whether the oldest or youngest. Did they love their hometown, their school, their country? None of them were even of the age to drive, or register with the draft, or vote. At some point, as we deal with external reality, we have to face the fact that as the parents go, so must the children. They aren't of age, and cannot speak for themselves, cf. Jn.9:23.

The trouble that apostates bring on themselves _*and others*_ must be dealt with in the realm of external administration. We have to follow the wisdom of God, especially when we are tempted to try to do more for the innocent externally than we should. We have to do what's proper externally, and then not neglect prayer (a common failing) which is the real engine of spiritual effects. After we have done all we can for the innocent in this tragedy brought on by the faithlessness of parents, we should comfort ourselves in this: 2Tim.2:19a, "But God's firm foundation stands, bearing this seal: 'The Lord knows those who are his.'"


----------



## MW (Dec 12, 2012)

sevenzedek said:


> If we add to this question that of the CoG made with Adam, who is the head of every person living,



Adam is head of the human race with respect to the covenant of works, not to the covenant of grace.


----------

